# Still lethargic after 2nd heat



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I would as it is tick season and sluggishness can be a sign of it.Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

Hmmm my vet has her on monthly doses of Revolution so she should be protected against fleas/ticks/heartworm etc


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

You'd be wise to check her anyway. Sadly, nothing is foolproof.

Also, not to be an alarmist, but maybe she's got the start of pyometra which is an infection/inflammatory issue with the uterus. Most people think it's middle-aged and older females that are not spayed, but it can also happen in younger dogs.

Most of the clinical signs are not specific for pyometra, including lethargy, depression, pyrexia, anorexia, vomiting, diarrhea, polydipsia, and polyuria.

Again, not being an alarmist, but I'd definitely bring her to the vet for a check up. Better safe then sorry.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Interestingly enough I JUST read this article this morning - Death of a Dream. Worth a read for sure. It opened my eyes about Tick Born Diseases. 

https://leerburg.com/newsletter/06-04-15.htm


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

Booking an appointment NOW!!!!!!!! I felt as though I should but then you have peple tell you its normal after a heat etc THNAK YOU guys!!



4goldengirls said:


> You'd be wise to check her anyway. Sadly, nothing is foolproof.
> 
> Also, not to be an alarmist, but maybe she's got the start of pyometra which is an infection/inflammatory issue with the uterus. Most people think it's middle-aged and older females that are not spayed, but it can also happen in younger dogs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

I can't get in until June 15th. I checked my records and beleive she was in heat around the end of April so its been awhile now ...

We walk/jog 2km every morning before work and then go for a longer stroll in the evenings but lately she makes it less than half way and she’s dragging. I can barely get her to trot and she lags behind. We only go half the distance before she wants to go home. She has no enthusiasm, no desire to play with other dogs and no amount of encouragement can get her to perk up and run. Her diet hasn’t changed, her urine and stools look normal, no discharge or anything like that has been noticeable. She got sprayed by a skunk in April as well. Between going into heat, the skunk and shedding it was a high maintence month!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

If your own vet won't see her in the next day or so, I'd encourage you to find one who will. This does not sound normal. There isn't always a discharge with pyometra, and it's a serious disease. You're in the window for it. If she were my dog, I'd definitely want some tests to rule it out, and I wouldn't wait a week to do them.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Is there a reproductive vet in your area? They are most familiar with pyometra and can usually fit in appointments.

I have an intact girl and honestly I would be worried about closed pyometra although she is still eating. 

That and TBDs ... Always an issue where I live.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Agree with above posters. I wouldn't wait. My friend just went thru this with her 4 year old Corgi. Same symptoms but then the dog started to refuse food. Diagnosis was closed pyometra. Had the surgery and is now fine.

Again, it may not be pyo, but it's something I wouldn't play around with especially since it's been going on for a while. Get her in sooner, even if it's tick born and not pyo it's better to get the antibiotics started.


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok so I called my vet’s office freaking out this morning LOL He really is the BEST vet in town by FAR. I keep exotic pets and trust me I’ve been to them all. Earlier this week his receptionist said he was booked up with surgeries etc so my appointment was June 15th. When I called today and stressed I need to have her seen ASAP they fit me into a cancellation tomorrow afternoon. No more than 5 min later the receptionist called me back to say she went back and spoke with the vet, described my situation and he told her to call me back immediately and fit me in NOW! So I now have an appointment at 1:0 today. MUCH better but I’m still freaking out!!


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

Oops sorry it did post (didn't see it)


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Good luck!! Hope it isn't anything serious.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

That's great. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

That is great news ! Now we can hope it turns out to be nothing serious 

Good luck at your appointment! Please let us know and that we worried you for nothing


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Any news yet??


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Hope your visit went well. If the heat was in April it fits in with a false pregnancy. Gestation period is 60 days. Does she display nesting behavior, is she lactating? My golden is going thru that as well. Hope it is not pyo.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Was also thinking false pregnancy. Hope we get a response soon.


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

So the vet appointment was inconclusive, he didn’t think it was closed pyo as she has no other symptoms. Temp normal, physical exam was ok, eyes/ear and all that. No evidence of a tick and in our region it wasn’t something my vet was largely concerned with. Her only symptom is a huge lack of interest in walking/playing so he’s thinking maybe it’s more of a physical pain. She shouldn’t be pregnant because we never have her near any male dogs and she is always on a leash but my mother moved in with us on May 15th and accidentally left the gate open so my dog wondered off twice. I think by then her heat would be over or pretty close, and she just wondered a few doors down to a neighbors who has a female dog so I think the odds of her bumping into any males would be extremely slim in that short about of time. It’d be a little early to tell but based on a physical exam the vet didn’t believe she was pregnant. The false pregnancy is an interesting idea .. so far there are no signs of nesting or lactating that I’ve noticed. 
To see if it’s more of a physical pain my vet recommended pain meds 3 days to see if she improves and then for the weekend I’m to take her off them, see if there’s a difference, and call him on Monday. The first day made no really noticeable difference. The 2nd day she did perk up a tiny bit, on our walks she was trotting ahead of me for most of it instead of lagging behind. She stopped to play with another dog for all of like 30 seconds. Today is the 3rd day, she bumped into a furry friend on our morning walk but there was no interest at all and since lunch she has just thrown up twice within 2 hours *cry*


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It is so hard not knowing what could be wrong! 

Sending good thoughts ...


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

How is your pup doing? Would love to see some photos.


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

*Pics*

A few pics  The third one is obviously after she got skunked in April hahaha


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

So Friday was EXTREMELY stressful, I am an organizer for the annual Rely For Life cancer event and that’s the night my dog took a turn for the worse. My mom (who recently moved in with us) said she was throwing up non-stop from about 1pm on. I raced home at 8pm and was told that in total she was sick about 12 times *cry* By the time I got home she looked totally normal, she sleeps a lot but when she is awake she happily went outside, tail wagging, coming over for attention or randomly shaking a paw in hopes she’ll get a treat. I made an emergency weekend vet appointment for 9am on Saturday (and had their overnight emergency number just in case things took a turn again) but for the rest of the night she was fine. Eating, drinking, you name it! Last Wednesday I was advised to give her three 350mg aspirin 3x/day for 3 days and I wonder if on the 3rd day it was just too much for her and aggravating her stomach? The vet recommended that as an over the counter option instead of something he’d prescribe (that would be stronger) because it may not have been needed, we were just trying to see if this would take the edge of what might be an internal pain and perk her up a bit before he decided what testing should be done next. She was to take that for 3 days and then come off again for the weekend to see if there was any change in her demeanor or physical ability. It’s so hard when her only symptom is lethargy when walking/exercising!! I called my vet on Sat and instead of needing the weekend emerg visit they felt she would be ok until Monday as the throwing up had completely stopped. They asked I call them as planned on Monday to let them know how the rest of the weekend went. From here we need to try and determine what is causing her to be lethargic.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Don't know whether ticks are a problem where you are. I know it was mentioned earlier but did the vet check for tick born diseases? They can cause lethargy. Sometimes dogs develop TBD's even though they are on preventives. I'm not a vet but that sounds to me like a lot of aspirin you were giving.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Love the pictures, she's such a beautiful girl. She's actually smiling while laying in the hammock.


----------



## Moxie-bear (10 mo ago)

Mich said:


> So Friday was EXTREMELY stressful, I am an organizer for the annual Rely For Life cancer event and that’s the night my dog took a turn for the worse. My mom (who recently moved in with us) said she was throwing up non-stop from about 1pm on. I raced home at 8pm and was told that in total she was sick about 12 times _cry_ By the time I got home she looked totally normal, she sleeps a lot but when she is awake she happily went outside, tail wagging, coming over for attention or randomly shaking a paw in hopes she’ll get a treat. I made an emergency weekend vet appointment for 9am on Saturday (and had their overnight emergency number just in case things took a turn again) but for the rest of the night she was fine. Eating, drinking, you name it! Last Wednesday I was advised to give her three 350mg aspirin 3x/day for 3 days and I wonder if on the 3rd day it was just too much for her and aggravating her stomach? The vet recommended that as an over the counter option instead of something he’d prescribe (that would be stronger) because it may not have been needed, we were just trying to see if this would take the edge of what might be an internal pain and perk her up a bit before he decided what testing should be done next. She was to take that for 3 days and then come off again for the weekend to see if there was any change in her demeanor or physical ability. It’s so hard when her only symptom is lethargy when walking/exercising!! I called my vet on Sat and instead of needing the weekend emerg visit they felt she would be ok until Monday as the throwing up had completely stopped. They asked I call them as planned on Monday to let them know how the rest of the weekend went. From here we need to try and determine what is causing her to be lethargic.


Hi there, did you ever find out what the issue was with your dog? Mine is experiencing similar issues


----------

